
Maybe Oracle Isn't The MySQL Villain So Many People Think - iamtechaddict
http://readwrite.com/2013/12/16/oracle-mysql
======
nabla9
Oracle is not the villain. Oracle is irrelevant.

MySQL has new name: MariaDB [https://mariadb.org/](https://mariadb.org/) It's
developed by many of the original authors of MySQL.

